# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tanganyikian Setup Featuring Java Fern



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

This is my newest set-up. It was established on 04/01/05. It is a basic layout that features only Java Fern, however, I feel the tank has already taken on great character. While no fish have yet been added, I am planning on keeping Brichardi's and Cyprichromis Leptosoma.

Specifications:

75 Gallon System II
250 Watt Titanium Heater
Hamilton Retrofit 2x96w-1 6500k, 1 Actinic
RODI Water re-constituted with Kent Cichlid Chemistry and Cichlid Buffer
PH 8.4/TDS 390/KH 11
80 lbs. Tahitian Moon Sand



Due to the internal wet/dry filter, addition of CO2 gas, I feel, would be counter-productive. Also, with such a high KH, I would never achieve adequate saturation. Hence, Java Fern and fertilization featuring organic carbon.

More PICs to come. Please enjoy and critique.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

How did you mount your Java ferns to your rocks?

Hawk


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

> Originally posted by Hawkeye:
> How did you mount your Java ferns to your rocks?
> 
> Hawk


Hawk:

Some were attached to small pieces of lace rock with zip ties; however, the majority of the Java Fern was simply placed into the rocks' surface. The pieces I selected were very porous and had many holes on the surface. Also, because the rock is so abrasive, the plants kind of "gripped" the surface.

My natural concern with placing the fern into the rocks surface was that the rhizomes growth would be limited and/or choked out, however, I don't think this will be a major issue. Time will tell.

Thanks for the question.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks good Jason. What I would do is add some Anubias nana and or coffefolia all around the bottom of the rocks. Anubias and ferns are a great combination!


----------



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Robert, I'll have another order enroute shortly.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I could make all sorts of suggestions, but I don't want you to think it is just to get you to order more plants!







If you want something for the background, Vallisneria loves hard water, and wouldn't have to have C02.


----------

